# Spinnaker Tower



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Went up the Spinnaker Tower in Portsmouth today and you can walk on a section of floor made of glass with a drop of 300 feet. The kids including me were jumping up and down on the glass and some were rolling on it. All the brave adults were standing behind the raillings on the solid floor,it did bring a smile to my face.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If the glass had given way your skydiving would have come in handy.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I was'nt wearing my rig,and its not a base jumping rig. I just would have fallen with a better body position than anyone else.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

skydiver said:


> I just would have fallen with a better body position than anyone else.


Would you have made less mess too....?
:wink:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I think I would have been one of those 'brave' adults on the solid floor too if everyone else was jumping on the glass...I don't have that much faith!! lol

Oh and I'm not so sure a 'better body position' would really matter when you go splat :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

skydiver said:


> I was'nt wearing my rig,and its not a base jumping rig. I just would have fallen with a better body position than anyone else.


I hope though that if it was glass, you were wearing your underpants :lol: good view from down below if not :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

but was it a great view from up there today? beutifully clear day down the coast at Sunny Bognor 8)


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

My splatt would be as spectacular as anyone else just my 5 seconds of freefall would have been more professional. The views are fantastic especially on a lovely sunny day like today. Our local news Meridian Tonight with Fred HOW Dinage did a valentines competition last year and the winning couple had a meal and a nights sleep at the top of the tower. Ps if any of you want to do a tandem skydive let me know.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't do Heights, so in our build up to heading to New Zealand and knowing that we would be going up Sky Tower in Auckland 3 years ago, Mrs D got me to go on the London Eye and up Spinnaker Tower. 
But nothing prepares you for standing 192 Metres up 8O

This link might give some clues. Their glass floor is 38mm thick, but still doesn't prepare you for the 'joy' of looking down as if on nothing 

http://www.skycityauckland.co.nz/At...re-The-Sky-Tower/Sky-Tower-Demonstration.html

Mind you the views in the evening from the rotating restaurant, are pretty special.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No probs for me or Doreen


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Would have thought falling through the glass would be very pane ful.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tower*

Interestingly, Spinaker Tower was on coach trip the other day. People were rolling on the glass, but I could not work out what the "effect" was supposed to be.

Russell


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Did you notice that people "test" the glass with their toes - like testing to see the temperature of water -before putting their full weight on it ?:roll: Bizarre really considering they have just seen people standing and walking on it. But I must admit, I did the same :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Who's going to give the new gigantic tower in Dubai a go? Leave me out of the queue for that one thanks  

Mrs.D


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

The tower and view is great, well worth a visit. A few pics, sorry they are not very good quality:





































Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The view in the opposite direction from Chris's last


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The magenta and cyan casts are related to each Chris, you have overcompensated from one to the other :lol: :lol: 

Like the shot Frank, now where is the one Doreen took :wink: 

Looks great, must arrange a visit

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Same Photo annotated










The Skitch utility is great

PS I've decided to put a link to my competition on every thread I post to >Here it is- Help for Heroes<


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

I think its £7-£8 for adults and £4-£5 for kids. Or you can get a Tower/Historic dockyards(hms Victory etc)ticket for £20 limited offer. Theres a few more things to do submarine museum,harbour boat trip,forts,Gunwarf Quays(shops) etc. Good and expensive day out.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

duplicate


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Frank you would have really impressed me if you also pointed out the Mary Rose.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's one taken before the builder's had completed the snagging list.










(actually a rejected vertical stitch)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A help


----------

